# !!!!Friday Pictures!!!!



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll kick it off this week, I'll post some pictures in a just a few.

A few pictures of the new RTA center job we finished in Corpus this week.

Last wall going up. 









Setting it in place. 


















Few pic's of the whole building. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

My sons personal best caught in East Galveston Bay on Fathers Day.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Here's a custom pit I just finished.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banana tress got harvested 
Steaks went on sale 
one of my favorites just idling around the harbor looking at pirate ships!!!
and the pirates themselves


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

This guy is looking for a new career!


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Bass Fishing with son and Grandson at Lake Casitas Cali.

New Toy.

4th of July NYC

On field during batting practice at Yankee Stadium


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Vegas Baby!*

We had a good time... There are some FREAKS there....


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

New Seat Arrangement Back Cooler Mount

Thanks Custom Marine Concepts! Good job and fast turn.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Daughter n law and granddaughter, BTW she is a hairdresser, inside the mouth of a 14.61 bass


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Here's a couple


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

My lab doesn't enjoy my day off as much as i do.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

*Just got back from some R&R in CABO*

Only disappointment from the trip was we could not fish do to the weather but enjoyed the peach and quiet.

View from room
me and the boss
another view


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Ted Gentry said:


> This guy is looking for a new career!


1103 and 35. They do a lot of work for us.


----------



## bigjordy (Apr 10, 2015)

DirtKat said:


> 1103 and 35. They do a lot of work for us.


If that is where it was then that is like 2 min from my house, when was this?


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

BATWING said:


> New Seat Arrangement Back Cooler Mount
> 
> Thanks Custom Marine Concepts! Good job and fast turn.


Sweet. Looks badA. 
Need to go test out the new setup.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Went to Martin Dies State Park a couple of weeks ago and found something I never saw there before.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Spent last week at Disney World. Great time with the offspring!

View from the room.
In the lodge lobby.
My new friend.
He found a new job.
Thunder Mountain roller coaster.
It rained on us everyday!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Family time on the Guadalupe







Took my son Kayaking one day while we were there. He's getting pretty good at handling a yak and did good on the white water sections





Caught a half dozen of these feisty guys (Smallmouth bass)


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Full sized Ford Explorer made out of Legos.
Toy Story Toy Soldier. He was real and could have scared the **** out of me.
Almost lost my breakfast on this ride!
The classic Dumbo Ride.
And Tea Cups!
Epcot Dome
My best Forest Gump at LegoLand.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Last weekend at Crystal Beach. These folks are very good.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW on the sand critters!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nother good week of eats.. Dang I like Feech !! 

Cooling off 

Fresh Caught Blue Crab Cakes. No remoulade needed - its inside:ac550:

Hanger Pina Fajitas n Anchoite Cheeken

Turkey Burgers - Mange n Green Roasted Poblano Sauce Sweet Pappa Salad

Fresh Speckled Trout Basil White Wine Shroom Sauce

BBQ Stewed Cheeken n Golden Zucchini

Tropical Rubbed Speckled Trout n Papaya Salad (Winner ) :dance:

Choosy Klever's prefer Jiff


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

Bob Hope & Carol Baker, 1st air Cav Vietnam 66 Christmas tour.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Touring the Hill Country...Garner and the Frio was "muy frio", boots hanging on fence posts...on the road again!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Man cave grub. For surely not on Capt Dave level


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Some misc pics fishing with my son and another 2cooler!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Found a Yellow Crowned Night Heron nest a couple months back in neighbors oak tree. Found a baby this morning. Still cannot fly yet, but either it fell or was kicked out of the tree top.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Simple tots


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Another big ugly!!









Picture I took of my skiff for craigslist.









2cooler dsatter's seatrout underway this week


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Precinct 4 Geocaching Challenge Coin


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Deer Chiropractic *

I don't know how much this fawn is worth but I do know its a lot. Little dude did real good after the treatment and I'm going back to the facility Saturday for a follow up.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Beer brat hoogie
Bacon sandwhich
Bacon wrapped hot dog
Burger and Veggies 
Grilled pork loin






































Some more beer food.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats Beryl for your first TJGT win @ the GC of Houston 72 74,,, 5 shot victory and 
Big Sis (( Amber )) for qualifying for the PGA jr at Miramont with Rds of 64 71 It's all about the face !!!!!



Last Monday West Galveston epic topwater bite day !!!!!


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Good thread!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Even better tots nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Me, James, Cmdr. Tommy De Spain, John & M/K on our Deck in Tiki









M/K & my 89 year old Dad...









The next 3 pics: 
1) The Dawgs - TJ, Shiner, Dr. Red Duke, Tiger Mike, Fast Nattie & Pretty Katie 
2) M/K & her brother Greg at Shearn's
3) Shiner likes Shiner....


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

how in the world did you get all those pups to sit that still for the photo?


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Buckshot Magee said:


> Me, James, Cmdr. Tommy De Spain, John & M/K on our Deck in Tiki
> 
> View attachment 2367706
> 
> ...


Love TIKI! Any good waterfronts for less than $300K...


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> how in the world did you get all those pups to sit that still for the photo?


Here's another - 4th of July...


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

First finished commission piece in forever... Working on number two


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Another Sail for D...
Capt Jack ready for a nite on the town...
300#marlin on 20#tackle=2hour buttkick...
Family time....


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Too nice not to fix.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

donaken said:


> Another Sail for D...
> Capt Jack ready for a nite on the town...
> 300#marlin on 20#tackle=2hour buttkick...
> Family time....


Awesome!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Hooked Up said:


> Too nice not to fix.


Thank you! Lol... Me and technology...


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

bigjordy said:


> If that is where it was then that is like 2 min from my house, when was this?


Yesterday around 3.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Surfside last weekend


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

On Time Too said:


> Love TIKI! Any good waterfronts for less than $300K...


Last one, some say $225

http://www.har.com/1411-tiki-dr/sale_77870844


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

AggieAngler12 said:


> My lab doesn't enjoy my day off as much as i do.


REMI!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

AggieAngler12 said:


> My lab doesn't enjoy my day off as much as i do.


Grizz says "Hey Sis!"


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Got me a nice Warsaw offshore Matagorda yesterday on my boat. Had a good day


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang cell phone turned it sideways


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Dang cell phone turned it sideways


Here ya go. Nice Catch!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Buckshot Magee said:


> Here's another - 4th of July...


Was the other dog taking the picture of the other five?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I do not know you can get 5 dogs to act that wonderful-must be REALLY well trained!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm training mine to walk like a human 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I do not know you can get 5 dogs to act that wonderful-must be REALLY well trained!


My wife uses fear on our 5. They see the phone and they know it's that time.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> Was the other dog taking the picture of the other five?


LOL - TJ was with John in Baton Rouge. Three of the dogs belong to each one of our sons...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Some shots from our Alaska 2015 Trip


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

My youngest anger new niece.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Slip said:


> Found a Yellow Crowned Night Heron nest a couple months back in neighbors oak tree. Found a baby this morning. Still cannot fly yet, but either it fell or was kicked out of the tree top.


Slip, I had one fall out of my Oak tree too, I picked it up and put it on a low branch and it worked it's way back up to the top by the others. There were 4 in all. They all flew off but hung around my pond for a while. Watch out for that beak!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Few minutes ago...í ½í¸€. All by himself!


----------



## duke-86 (Sep 24, 2010)

BATWING said:


> New Seat Arrangement Back Cooler Mount
> 
> Thanks Custom Marine Concepts! Good job and fast turn.


Glenn does good work... good friend Justin works over there... just did a cooler rack for my neighbor and less than 24 hour turn around









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

